# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  insanın özüne dönüşünün tek yolu öz dile ulaşmaktır.

## Kadim

Merhaba Sevgili Arkadaşlar, benim yaşım 26, işletme öğrencisiyim, hayata küsüp sıfırdan başlamanın yollarını sorgulayarak, yıllardır arıyorum...

Sitenizde bir çok araştırmacının yazılarını okudum. Yazılanlar şimdiye kadar kendi sorgulamalarımda elde ettiklerime paralellik içeriyor. Ben bu yolculuğa Kuran ile başladım ve en son ulaştığım nokta şu tümcelerle ifade edilebilir. "Bizde bir öz var, o öz bilinir dünyada söz olarak bedenlenir. İlk söz bizlere verilen yaradılışın karakterini taşır, öz ile özdeştir. üze ulaşmak isteyenler sözün ilk halini anlamalılardır. Türk ulusunun yolunu görmesi de ancak ve ancak özüne öz dilini bularak dönmesi ile mümkündür. Kuran tamamıyla bu dönüş sürecinin yöntemlerini(din) bizlere anlatmak için indirilmiştir. üz Allah değildir, ancak Allah'tan ayrı da değildir. üz o evrenin rabbidir, Allah ise tüm evrenlerin rabbidir. Hakkı yani gerçeği bulmak isteyenler önce özlerine yani Adem olarak imgelenene secde ederler, böylece özlerine dönmüş olurlar. Ardından o öz onlara binek olur ve hakka götürür. Her kişinin bir özü(ruhu) olduğu gibi her ulusun ve hatta her varlığın biz özü bulunur. Bu özler o kişinin, ulusun, varlığın rabbidir. Allah ise tüm alemlerin rabbidir. Türk ulusunun özüne(ulusun rabbi) giden yolu(şeriat) gösteren rehber ise kendi öz dilidir ve o dil o ulusun karakterini taşır. Ve tüm varlıkların hepsinin dönüşü O'nadır. Fıtratlarındaki(o ilk söz-yaradılış) gibi eylem içinde olan varlıklar işin bir tarafını oluşturur. Bununla birlikte özler birbirinden ayrı değildir. Hepsi de birdir."

Bunları ayetlerle belirtirsek

Maide 48 Sana da Kitap'ı hak olarak indirdik. Kitap'tan onun yanında bulunanı tasdikleyici ve onu denetleyip güvenilirliğini sağlayıcı olarak... O halde onlar arasında Allah'ın indirdiğiyle hükmet, Hak'tan sana gelenden uzaklaşıp onların keyiflerine uyma. Sizden her biri için bir yol/şeriat ve bir yöntem belirledik. Allah dileseydi sizi elbette bir tek ümmet yapardı. Ama size vermiş olduklarıyla sizi imtihana çeksin diye öyle yapmamıştır. O halde hayırlarda yarışın. Tümünüzün dönüşü Allah'adır. O size, tartışmış olduğunuz şeylerin esasını bildirecektir.

Enam 108 Onların Allah dışında dua ettiklerine/çağrıda bulunduklarına sövmeyin. Yoksa onlar da düşmanlıkla ve bilgisizce Allah'a söverler. Biz her ümmete yaptığı işi bu şekilde süslü gösterdik. Sonra hepsinin dönüşü Rablerinedir. O, onlara, yapmakta olduklarını haber verecektir.

Enam 164 şunu da söyle: "Allah herşeyin Rabbi iken O'ndan başka rab mı arayayım? Her benliğin kazandığı kendi üstünde kalır. Hiçbir günahkara bir başka günahkarın yükünü taşımaz. Nihayet dönüşünüz Rabbinizedir. Tartışmaya girdiğiniz şeyleri O size haber verecektir."

Yunus 4 Allah'tan hak bir vaat olarak hepinizin dönüşü yalnız O'nadır. Yaratılışı başlatır, sonra yarattıklarını varlık alanına ardarda çıkarır ki, iman edip hayra ve barışa yönelik amelleri yerli yerince sergileyenleri ödüllendirsin. Küfre dalanlara gelince, onlar için, nankörlük edip gerçeği örtmeleri yüzünden, kaynar sudan bir içki ve acıklı bir azap öngörülmüştür.

Nur 42 Göklerin ve yerin mülkü/yönetimi Allah'ındır. Dönüş Allah'adır.

Fatır 18 Hiçbir günahkar, bir başkasının günahını yüklenmez. Yükü ağır gelen, onu taşımaya çağırsa bile, kendisinden hiçbir şey yüklenilmez. Akraba bile olsa... Sen ancak Rablerinden için için korkanları ve namaz kılanları uyarırsın. Arınıp temizlenen, kendi benliği için arınıp temizlenir. Dönüş Allah'adır.

Zümer 7 Eğer nankörlüğe saparsanız şu bir gerçek ki, Allah size muhtaç olmayacak bir Gani'dir. O, kulları için inkar ve nankörlüğe razı olmaz. Eğer şükrederseniz bunu sizin için rızasına uygun bulur. Hiçbir günahkar bir başkasının günahını yüklenmez. Sonunda dönüşünüz ancak Rabbinizedir. O size, işlemiş olduklarınızı haber verecektir. O, göğüslerin saklamakta olduklarını çok iyi bilir.

Kaf 43 Biz, evet biz hayat veriyoruz, biz öldürüyoruz. Ve dönüş yalnız bizedir.

Alak 8 Oysaki, dönüş yalnız Rabbinedir!

Bu ayetlerden de anlaşılacağı gibi. Her varlığın özü Allah'ın o ahadin(vücud) bilinir hali olan (mevcud)un farklı isimlerinin birer belirmesidir. İşte bunun gibi her varlıkta bu özün bedene bürünmüş hali gibidir. Bu bedene bürüyen o özdür, rabdir. Allah ise tümünün rabbidir ve hepsi Allah'a bağlıdır. üyleyse kişinin yaratan rabbini bulup özünü bulması ve yeninden doğması gerekir. Bunun için arınma denilen bir çok süreç geçilmelidir. ürneğin salat-ı ikame dediğimiz olgu salatı kıyam ettirmek, salatı ayağa kaldırmak, uyandırmak anlamlarına gelir ki Türkçe'ye bu olguyu gerçekleştirmek için kullanılan namaz ritüeli olarak çevrilmiştir. Bu eylem içimizdeki özü(ruhu) uyandırma eylemidir. O emaneti vakit dolmadan yerine ulaştırmamız gerekiyor. Bununla beraber zekat denen olgunun Türkçe'si zaten arınma anlamına gelmektedir ki, uygulamada sadece maddi arınma gündeme taşınmaktadır. Esasen bu arınma maddi arınmayla beraber daha bir çok olguyu içeriyor. Hac olgusu da insanın özüne giden yolunu betimleyen bir eylemdir. Gerçek hac insanın kendi içine doğrudur...

şimdilik anlatacaklarım bu kadar. Konu oldukça derin ve kafa karıştırıcı. Bu arada yukarıdaki yazdıklarım irdelemelerin ve sorgulamalarım sonucu elde ettiğim zanlardır. Doğrusunu yaratan bilir...

----------


## pome

ilk yaratılış hamurundaki zenginliği/evrene aittir insanın 
hiçbir zerresi,ne bir yerden çalıntı/ ne de bir kimseden 
emanet alındı.
yaradan,yaratacaklarıyla birlikteydi orada/ ilkin başsız ve 
ayaksızdık/ fakat o ilk yaratılış anında/her şey ve hepimiz 
oradaydık.
ve biz ler varoluşumuzla ilgili/ evrensel öğüdü orada aldık. yazan pome

----------

